

USB Business Card - jgrahamc
http://www.t4f.org/projects/business-card

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Significant discussion from an earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1377651>

Then submitted again with no discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383888>

But it is cool.

------
kno
Brilliant idea and implementation but I have to ask: Why would anyone want to
plug someone business card into ones laptop; this look more like a clever way
to pass viruses around.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Discussed at some length in the earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1377651>

